# Start Issue



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Sorry for the new thread-I could not locate my original using the search.

Car still is not starting after sitting a day. All interior lights and dash come on full strength, but the starter does not turn. After fooloing with the key fob by locking and unlocking the doors, the car will start. Prior I was jostling the battery cables but that did not always work. The key fob also takes serveral attempts before the GTO turns over. 

I will hate to take the car in on this one-god knows how long it will be away.

Has anyone encountered and fixed this before. The electronics on this thing scare me.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

*Any thoughts are welcome*

There is some sulfer build up on the negative terminal as well. The battery was replaced in February with an AC Delco.

I will go out there today and chances are it will not start. Once I get it to start, the car will start again all day without issue.

Any thoughts are welcome.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Buy a battery terminal cleaner, you know the brush thingy. Clean the battery post and terminals well and tighten them good enough so they won't move with side to side movement. Make sure that the KEY FOB contacts are clean also. Try your second key and see if that makes a differance.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok, I just cleaned the terminals and will try my second key when i leave this morning. I'll let you know.

Thank you.


----------



## QuikLilGoat (Aug 26, 2008)

you might have a problem with the actual security system in the car as well... my brother has an 05 that has the same issue.. looks like cars getting power fine but when u turn the key over it doesn't do anything... lock the car while ur in it.. unlock it and start the car within 30 seconds... security feature that is supposed to shut off when u put ur key in the ignition but it stopped working right... might be your problem.. but don't waste your money on replacing those 500 dollar keys if it is because if that is the problem its not going to fix it. before u try starting your car next time see if there's a red security light blinking... when u put the key in the ignition.. it should disappear.. if not that may be your problem.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

:agreeThat is the problem....Bingo!!!! Mine is an 05 as well.

When I put the key in the ignition, the security light still blinks but the car starts. I did notice the sterio security light stop blinking however.

I'll keep my eye on it for future starts but I beleive you nailed the problem.

Now, how did your brother resolve this?


----------



## QuikLilGoat (Aug 26, 2008)

hasn't really.. if you wait more than 30 seconds from the time you unlock the car it activates that safety measure... he still has to lock and unlock the car before trying to start it if he waits more than the 30 seconds. if it does it when you fill up because you left the car unlocked try after turning off the car turn the key right back to the ignition position right after you shut the car off and it will keep the security system from doing that.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm pretty certain I am having the same problem as your brother. 
When I take the car in for service, I'll have Pontiac look at it. I'll know which direction to point them in and I won't go for the new key either. When I purchased the car, I needed a new chip regarding the engine safety cut off. It involved the security system so I can see this new occurance as a related issue.

Thank you for your input and tips.:cheers


----------



## Eddie06Monaro (Jan 30, 2020)

Did you ever manage to sort this issue? I've just started having the exact same thing.


----------

